

SourceTree is a free Mac client for Git, Mercurial and Subversion - DanielRibeiro
http://www.sourcetreeapp.com/

======
sshah
We have some team members who aren't so command line savvy(don't ask why). I
recommend source tree to them and they are quite happy with it (which means
others can work without interrupts). It's a decent app for basic/everyday
things.

~~~
jonpaul
* Shameless plug * We are working on app that aims to make collaboration with Git extremely simple. It's targeted towards people like your coworkers. Essentially, the idea is to forget about the complexities of version control and to just focus on your work. You can learn a bit more here: <http://gitpilot.com>

------
nailer
I've been using Sourcetree for around a year now. It's good, but I've had the
following issues:

\- UI was very slow due to constantly polling the server - now fixed

\- Chokes on very large binary diffs (about a month ago - a whole bunch of
static files were added to a repo, switching between branches becomes a pain).
Tower was able to handle this fine.

\- It uses an embedded git binary, rather than a library. I don't trust apps
that scrape command line tools, I expect at some point the tool will produce
output that has not been anticipated.

~~~
SimonB86
The use of the embedded Git binary is optional though; you can configure
SourceTree to use the system installation of Git.

~~~
nailer
I'd prefer it not to scrape stdout from a a git binary at all, but rather a
use a real library with well defined interfaces.

------
Hates_
Although not free, I've been using Tower a lot lately for Git, even though I
had used the command line interface for the past few years. I just find it a
lot easier to divide chunks of work up into smaller commits using it rather
than on the command line.

<http://www.git-tower.com/>

If you're a vim user, then vim-fugitive is also worth looking at!

<https://github.com/tpope/vim-fugitive>

~~~
pbreit
Mac Mercurial users should also check out (ha ha) MacHG. For me, it feels a
lot better than SourceTree and just hit 1.0 beta.

<http://jasonfharris.com/machg/>

------
cowmix
Please note: if you use SourceTree as a Subversion client _and_ you store your
local repo in git format, empty directories will not be tracked or versioned.

------
dav-id
I wish there was an application like this for Windows!

~~~
grandpoobah
Came here to say the same thing. I love TortoiseHG but it does lack polish,
and TortoiseGIT is clunky as hell.

~~~
ezquerra
Could you elaborate? In which way you feel that TortoiseHg lacks polish? I'm
not saying it doesn't, but we are really trying to make it the best cross
platform mercurial client out there and are always looking for ways to improve
it. Suggestions and constructive criticism are always welcome!

~~~
dstein64
I had the same issue this blogger describes regarding "No URL Selected". The
solution is given in the comments. I did not review the whole post, but I
think the post addresses some other issues as well that you might be
interested in reviewing.

[http://coderscentral.blogspot.com/2011/07/how-to-have-
fanati...](http://coderscentral.blogspot.com/2011/07/how-to-have-fanatical-
user-base.html)

I also believe that installation on Linux could be more polished, but that is
based on my experience from over six months ago, so I'm not sure if the
process has been improved.

These are the first two things that come to mind since you asked. Overall, I
find the program polished, and when I use it on Windows I find the shell
integration convenient.

~~~
ezquerra
The blogger makes a few good points. I think part of the problem is that he
seemed to expect TortoiseHg to hold his hand a little bit more while he was
learning to use mercurial. Instead TortoiseHg expects you to have a basic
understanding of the main mercurial concepts (i.e. clone vs push, etc). If you
do I think the experience is much smoother, since we have been careful to
follow mercurial's naming convenctions and workflow when possible.

In addition TortoiseHg has a pretty good (IMHO) online help that goes through
some of these concepts and perhaps going through it would have helped him...
Regardless I agree that the initial "new user" experience could be better and
that expecting a user to RTFM is probably naive these days...

Out of the issues that are raised in that blog post I think the "No URL" one
is the most serious. TortoiseHg should make it easy for you to understand and
fix the problem. I am looking into it and hopefully it will be better handled
on the next version of TortoiseHg (2.4).

What I plan to do, other than improving the error message itself, is to show
the "Sync widget" whenever a user tries to push without having configured a
remote repository first.

Please let me know of any other problems or improvements that you'd like to
see, and I'll see if we can do something about them.

~~~
dstein64
The other thing that comes to mind, which is minor, is that TortoiseGit and
TortoiseSVN both have a place in the GUI settings where an SSH client can be
specified (e.g., the path to Putty's plink.exe). I noticed that TortoiseHg
does not have a similar setting in its global settings GUI, and must be
configured manually in the config file.

------
gyaresu
Immediately having problems saving Remote Repository Settings. Just won't save
a new Remote Repo.

Buggy as...

------
nphase
Atlassian: Please spend less time reinventing the wheel and more time on
integrating git and mercurial into Jira Studio/Atlassian OnDemand. The
existing integration is quite lacking, and the community has been incredibly
vocal about it: <https://studio.atlassian.com/browse/JST-2090>

~~~
cowmix
They 'bought' this client.

